# Can someone give me an in-depth explanation of the permitting process?



## JAM3Z (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm well into starting a permit expediting company. ( See my origina thread here: http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/viable-idea-opinions-wanted-97177/#post1192110 )

I'm going ahead with this. I'm building my website, I've created business cards and a sales brochure. 

All thats left before I take my business "live" is for me to develop a really comprehensive understanding of the nitty gritty of the permit process. 

Here is what I do know: 

Once you have your prints from the architect or engineer, you have to submit them for "plan review". Inspectors review plans and mark them up with red ink for corrections. You do this until they are satisfied. There's a fee for plan review alone. After that is satisfied, you apply for your building permit. Most locals you have to have your plumbing, mechanical, and electrical permits filled out and submitted at the same time you apply for your building permit. 

I'm hoping you guys can fill in the many blank spots in my knowledge. 

Here are a few questions to get the discussion started...

1) When plans are submitted for review and the inspectors mark the for corrections, many back and forth's are there between resubmitting and correcting generally speaking? 

2) Are there different fees for mechanical, electrical, plumbing, etc that have to be completed when submitting a permit for the entire building?

Please offer up any advice you can give, I would hugely appreciate it!


----------



## JAM3Z (Apr 20, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

It doesn't work the same everywhere. I am not a full time GC, but I have pulled permits in several cities and counties. Some have architectural review, and some don't. I don't think I have ever had a residential one that required an additional visit, although I hear it happens occasionally. I am currently awaiting a commercial review that we did have to resubmit. Hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

So let me know if I understand what you're doing. You are wanting to conduct a permit processing company but aren't familiar with the process?


----------



## JAM3Z (Apr 20, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> So let me know if I understand what you're doing. You are wanting to conduct a permit processing company but aren't familiar with the process?


Incorrect. I am familiar with the process on a basic level. I'm trying to build a more complete understanding of the process. There is going to be a learning curve with this, but I am trying to prepare myself as best I can for what I am about to get into. If there is any advice you have, please put it out there.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> So let me know if I understand what you're doing. You are wanting to conduct a permit processing company but aren't familiar with the process?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know man I'm only an electrician.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I don't know man I'm only an electrician.



Kewl! I'm glad you said so. I'm ready to become an Electrical Contractor. Can you tell me how to wire a house? I know I need to drill holes and nail boxes up, but can you help me out with the rest of it? :laughing:


To the OP: There's no one single answer. Every city, town, burg, village, hamlet, county, state, etc. have radically different procedures.


----------



## JAM3Z (Apr 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> My thoughts exactly.


See my above post. Do you have anything helpful to add? I'm glad you think its cool to crap on a young entrepreneur, but I'm actually trying to learn something here. I've got to start somewhere, and it can't get much more basic than what I'm trying to do.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JAM3Z said:


> See my above post. Do you have anything helpful to add? I'm glad you think its cool to crap on a young entrepreneur, but I'm actually trying to learn something here. I've got to start somewhere, and it can't get much more basic than what I'm trying to do.



Um.... see my above post.

And you may want to grow some thicker skin. You're gonna need it.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

A paragraph or so from one of our local permit expediters.

"Permit Place has a Seattle DPD (Department of Planning and Development) CPA (Continously Prepared Applicant) rating of 100. This means we qualify for the drop off permit process for your projects. We get building permits faster by simplifying the difficult and complicated building permit process. Our experts are local to your area, so we know the people and procedures that get your projects approved. 

Our expert team of project managers can handle all of the submittals and paperwork while coordinating between city, county, and local government bodies. We have a clear understanding of the building code, permit fees and project requirements specific to each jurisdiction, which prevents those common delays in getting your projects approved."


Can you answer with a yes to everything they quoted above and more.


The key things for a good permit service is like they said, knowing the Code, requirements, procedure, etc., and most of all knowing the people you will be dealing with in each jurisdiction, department, etc.

If you know all these things and more there will be very little red-lining and running things back and forth. Or time wasted by not getting it right the first time, this is why people pay for a good expediter.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope you know enough to descover that permitting is legally a local (state, county, municipality or township) item and varies widely depending on the need for a permit, the size and type of structure, the use. There are the various model codes that are adopted, but local jurisdictions can make any changes as long as they are more suited to the local practices, conditions and materials. When a permit is obtained an entity must comply with the inspections for meeting the code requirement in effect in that location.

Creating a system to obtain and get a usable permit is certainly ambitious, but a local can easily run rings around a canned systen designed as a one-size-fits-all package. You will also have to address the people that want a permit to get the inspection AND C.O. to protect their invest and be able to maximize resale values in area where permits are not required.

There are also the juridictions that do not require a strict permit except for specialized items. I got a permit for an 1850 sf lake home for $10.00 and they did not want to look at the drawings or conduct any inspections. - They thought that if I wanted to build a shack, that was my problem. They did inform the utility that would supply the power and they wanted the right to inspect before permanently energizing the system. They also notified the county that has the jurisdiction of septic systems and can severely fine ($10,000+) anyone/contractor/supplier for being a party to an unapproved installation. I have no idea if my system was inspected, but it was left open peridically for an inspector to see if he chose. Two weeks after covering it, I got an 11x17 approval document and drawing with a list of pipe lengths, diameters tank capacities and drain field specifica - it also stressed the need to make and save copies for future resale evaluation (no charge for inspection or document). I hear enough horror stories from others in different areas, so imagine there are many local variances and requirements.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

What pressure can you bring to bear to speed up a bureaucracy? How much faster can you make it go? Did you ever try to run through molasses?
What favors will you owe them in return?


----------



## JAM3Z (Apr 20, 2011)

GettingBy said:


> What pressure can you bring to bear to speed up a bureaucracy? How much faster can you make it go? Did you ever try to run through molasses?
> What favors will you owe them in return?


Well, aside from being a graduate student, I don't have a job. This means I have a lot of free time. So, if need be, I can show up at the city's office every day and keep very close tabs on what I'm permitting. On top of that, I want to establish a relationship with the city such that they know whenever I walk in their office, I will consistently be the most well-prepared applicant they know.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

JAM3Z said:


> Well, aside from being a graduate student, I don't have a job. This means I have a lot of free time. So, if need be, I can show up at the city's office every day and keep very close tabs on what I'm permitting. On top of that, I want to establish a relationship with the city such that they know whenever I walk in their office, I will consistently be the most well-prepared applicant they know.


You're going to need about 15 yrs experience before any sane contractor will let you be the front man for you at the permits office. 

But stranger things have happened before.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I suggest you personally visit every building and engineering department you intend to pull permits from and ask them about the process.


----------



## JAM3Z (Apr 20, 2011)

Tiger said:


> I suggest you personally visit every building and engineering department you intend to pull permits from and ask them about the process.


Already planning on doing that. I'm interning with a company away from where I'll be launching my business. I'm just trying to gather as much info as I can before I get to that step.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

How can you expedite something you do not know inside and out? My advice is look into something you do know. How can you sell expedition if you are experimenting on every job?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If it was my business I would do a couple things.

1. Do a permitted job on my own building. Have you ever pulled a permit before?

2. Do at least a years worth of permitted projects in your area. Learn code. Do some fences, decks, additions, siding, doors and windows. Etc most of these projects don't normally need a permit but some do and some do only under some circumstances. 

A. What's that you say, "It's freakin' hard to get a job big enough to even require a permit?!". That's right; work on your pavement pounding skills while you're at it. What now, "There's like every architect, engineer and general contractor out to compete with me. And that's just the legitimate people - what about all the fly by nights that don't bother with the permit process - and the homeowners, my god what a nightmare they are."

3. Try to home in on a particular type of project where you can really make a difference and not be one more middle man sucking money out of the homeowner's pocket. There will most likely be areas where you can save people a lot of headaches and places where they really don't need you. If you can tell them when to use you and when not to their trust level of you will skyrocket and the clients will start to roll in.

Sections 1 and 2 are based on teh assumption that you have never built before and have never worked as a contractor. This sounds like it's the case. If it's not please disregard those two areas. But the point being you need to provide value to your client (in $'s and cents) and have a marketing plan in place.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Here in Calif. the process is something like this:
Usually we deal with two separate but yet not separate departments, the Planning and the Building Departments.

Usually first you go to the Planning desk were they will evaluate the plans for set-back and height restrictions etc. This is usually over the counter, then if you pass that you go on to the Building Department for plan check. If the job is small enough you might be able to get it approved over the counter, usually not. 
It seems cities like to take them in and peruse them with a fine toothed comb (perhaps to justify their salaries). the first submittal takes from 2-3 weeks. Normally I then get the corrections (which is almost always some little crap) and the engineer gets his corrections, we correct the plans to the cities satisfaction, resubmit and possibly get the corrections done over the counter. It helps if the designer (me) is the one submitting at this stage as any little discrepancy can be taken care of at the time. 
After approval you pay the permit fees and get your permit.

Will you be pulling the permits? As the agent of the HO or the Contractor? Will you pay the permit and plan check fees and be reimbursed or get a blank check form HO and/or contractor?

That is an important consideration.

It's an involved process and god help me I actually like doing it.

Andy.


----------

